Ask HN: Have you changed your field? - probinso
======
moh_maya
From life sciences (PhD / ivy league) to teaching children to training
teachers to (now) setting up a startup to train and teach blue collar workers.
Heavily based on adult learning theory, interactivity, and appropriate
technology use. Teaching myself C++ (unity) and java (android).

So, yep. :)

------
jetti
Graduated in 2008 with an Economics degree. Couldn't get a job for about 8
months and finally got a job because my future father-in-law pulled some
strings. I did data entry and I hated it. As of now, I've been a professional
developer for 5 years.

------
saycheese
Related study on the topic, "Why Do So Many Women Who Study Engineering Leave
the Field?":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13572546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13572546)

------
thenomad
Yup. Was filmmaker, now VR dev, as of approximately 9 months ago.

